
Can oil prices bring India to economic collapse again? - pranshum
https://blog.simplemoney.in/oilprices/
======
wiz21c
FTA : "This issue is an example of how complex the economic machine is."

I hate it when people conflate "complex" and "impossible to understand". By
saying complex, you imply that at some point, you will understand it. But in
this case, nobody will ever get it.

~~~
pranshum
True! I suppose we can hope that we'll understand it all one day.

Then again, there's enough people who would claim to understand it all..
they're probably the ones to be most afraid of!

------
known
Indian imports 2,159,000 bbl/day

